# THE MGC



## NevEr_QeyX (May 17, 2020)

We are a non-profit organization a cult a book club a _fanclub _for all things YJ. We accept all people that own either, 3 (three) YJ brand cubes or 1 (one) MGC brand cube. If you want to be a part of the MGC PM myself and @Sub1Hour for more details. *Caution *there will be a rigorous induction ritual that is not for the faint of heart. (you need to send us a video of a relay with all the YJ cubs you have). After acceptance into the MGC you must change your signature to something funny related to YJ or MGC, so start thinking about what you want to put.

Members: (if you don't see your name on the list but you joined let me know so I can add you.
@NevEr_QeyX
@Sub1Hour
@Ayce
@CodingCuber
@brododragon
@Cubingcubecuber
@MBCubes
@teehee_elan


----------



## CodingCuber (May 17, 2020)

I love YJ! All my cubes are yj exept my pyraminx and skewb. Let me join


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 17, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> I love YJ! All my cubes are yj exept my pyraminx and skewb. Let me join


Thou shalt PM the masters of the MGC for more details
YJ 1:1


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 17, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> We are a non-profit organization a cult a book club a _fanclub _for all things YJ (we don't associate with filthy sub-brands) We accept all people, except those whose names have M, G, or C in them (we like to leave the sanctity of the MGC unblemished). If you want to be a part of the MGC contact myself and my secretary (lol) @Sub1Hour for more details. *Caution *there will be a rigorous induction ritual that is not for the faint of heart.


There is no such thing as a secretary in this brotherhood. There only is, only will be, and only has been MGC.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 17, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> There is no such thing as a secretary in this brotherhood. There only is, only will be, and only has been MGC.


Forgive me brother Sub


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 17, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Forgive me brother Sub


You are forgiven my loyal MGCer


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 18, 2020)

Updated rules for entry.


----------



## alexiscubing (May 18, 2020)

welp i love YJ but i only have a yuchuang 5x5
im thinking of upgrading to a mgc 5x5 and maybe 6x6 (or yushi) and im getting a mgc 2x2


----------



## brododragon (May 18, 2020)

Oof don't have any YJs but does a trip to the future count?

EDIT: I have the MGC 2x2 so I am eligible!


----------



## Ayce (May 18, 2020)

this, this is something else...


----------



## Ayce (May 18, 2020)

I currently have 1 MGC 2x2 but I buy moyu stuff, not yj so I'll dig into my collection.


----------



## Ayce (May 18, 2020)

I found a Yulong v2, and a cubicle labs yulong v2 that I am selling (not sure if it counts)


----------



## KingCanyon (May 18, 2020)

This has taken the Gan Fanboys to another level . . .


----------



## Timoth3 (May 18, 2020)

Ayce said:


> this, this is something else...





Ayce said:


> I currently have 1 MGC 2x2 but I buy moyu stuff, not yj so I'll dig into my collection.





Ayce said:


> I found a Yulong v2, and a cubicle labs yulong v2 that I am selling (not sure if it counts)


The elusive... Tripple Post!


----------



## brododragon (May 18, 2020)

Timoth3 said:


> The elusive... Tripple Post!


Now With *2 P's!*


----------



## Ayce (May 18, 2020)

make it 3 and I'm satisfied.


----------



## Timoth3 (May 18, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Now With *2 P's!*


I thought it looked weird...


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 18, 2020)

I have a YJ Yupo v2 M, which means that I can join!


----------



## PizzaCuber (May 18, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I have a YJ Yupo v2 M, which means that I can join!


No, you have to have at least one mgc OR 3 non mgc yj’s


----------



## Ayce (May 18, 2020)

@NevEr_QeyX Can I join a have a mgc 2x2 and a few yulongs


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 18, 2020)

KingCanyon said:


> This has taken the Gan Fanboys to another level . . .


*Its because we ARE on another level.* Who needs 50 dollar cubes when you can get one with similar performance for 20! 


Spoiler: Beware GAN fanboys



The mechanisms have changed in the past 3 years for YJ cubes as well


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 18, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> The mechanisms have changed in the past 3 years for YJ cubes as well


Yeah, three years ago, GAN’s was great and YJ’s sucked.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 18, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Yeah, three years ago, GAN’s was great and YJ’s sucked.


----------



## brododragon (May 18, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> View attachment 12209


The turntables.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 18, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> View attachment 12209


You forgot the not in between the have and turned


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 18, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> You forgot the not in between the have and turned


If you want to change my mind that gan is, in fact, a better company then YJ go ahead, I honestly want to see your argument.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 18, 2020)

ATTENTION ALL FUTURE MEMBERS OF THE MGC, IF YOU HAVE JOINED YOU _MUST_ CHANGE YOUR SIGNATURE TO BE SOMETHING FUNNY RELATED TO YJ OR THE MGC BRAND. Thank you that is all (doesn't HAVE to be Huzza magic powers)


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 18, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> If you want to change my mind that gan is, in fact, a better company then YJ go ahead, I honestly want to see your argument.


Here is my argument:
Switching to GAN 3x3s will instantly make you 25% faster, smarter, stronger, and more popular. And if this doesn’t happen, then too bad for you. You should buy our newest cube, that has more honeycomb design than ever before, so that you have to spend even more money on our overpriced Gan Magic lube, and you might get a little bit faster.

All jokes aside though, who mains an MGC3 Elite over a flagship Gan cube?


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 18, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Here is my argument:
> Switching to GAN 3x3s will instantly make you 25% faster, smarter, stronger, and more popular. And if this doesn’t happen, then too bad for you. You should buy our newest cube, that has more honeycomb design than ever before, so that you have to spend even more money on our overpriced Gan Magic lube, and you might get a little bit faster.
> 
> All jokes aside though, who mains an MGC3 Elite over a flagship Gan cube?


But YJ produces cubes better in value.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 18, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Here is my argument:
> Switching to GAN 3x3s will instantly make you 25% faster, smarter, stronger, and more popular. And if this doesn’t happen, then too bad for you. You should buy our newest cube, that has more honeycomb design than ever before, so that you have to spend even more money on our overpriced Gan Magic lube, and you might get a little bit faster.
> 
> All jokes aside though, who mains an MGC3 Elite over a flagship Gan cube?


You have angered the MGC


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 18, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> All jokes aside though, who mains an MGC3 Elite over a flagship Gan cube?


People that prefer the feel of it. Gan cubes only fit a small portion of the population but the only way to know if it works for you is to spend rediculous amounts of money to see if it does. YJ makes well-rounded cubes with no major weaknesses or flaws that can suit almost any turning style you could think of.


----------



## cringeycuber101 (May 18, 2020)

why do we have to do a ritual? Is this a cult?


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 18, 2020)

cringeycuber101 said:


> why do we have to do a ritual? Is this a cult?


It not a "Ritual" _its a challenge_


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 18, 2020)

cringeycuber101 said:


> why do we have to do a ritual? Is this a cult?


Duh. That’s why I’m hating on MGC cubes even though I do agree with the fact that yj is better than Gan. Cults are lame, especially about cubes. I mean, what if the chosen one turns out like anakin?


----------



## Timoth3 (May 18, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> what if the chosen one turns out like anakin?


Good for a while, then bad, then you realize that the cube needs cleaning and lube. And then the cube dies good and comes back as a ghost.


----------



## CodingCuber (May 18, 2020)

Hello! I am the newest member of the MGC so that’s cool I guess


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 18, 2020)

Timoth3 said:


> Good for a while, then bad, then you realize that the cube needs cleaning and lube. And then the cube dies good and comes back as a ghost.


This has got to be the best comment I have ever seen on these forums.

Also this is not a cult, its a "Fanclub"


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 19, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Also this is not a cult, its a "Fanclub"


That’s exactly what somebody in a cult would say


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 19, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> This has got to be the best comment I have ever seen on these forums.
> 
> Also this is not a cult, its a "Fanclub"


As stated by the first post. Definitely nothing else


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 19, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> That’s exactly what somebody in a cult would say


@CodingCuber Ice 'em


----------



## brododragon (May 19, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> All jokes aside though, who mains an MGC3 Elite over a flagship Gan cube?


I wouldn't accept a 50$ bribe to main a GAN.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 19, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I wouldn't accept a 50$ bribe to main a GAN.


Why not?


----------



## brododragon (May 19, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Why not?


Because I know I would absolutely hate the feel.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 19, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> the only way to know if it works for you is to spend rediculous amounts of money to see if it does.


Ever heard of the rs or the 356m Lite?


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 19, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Ever heard of the rs or the 356m Lite?


It's still GAN


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 19, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> It's still GAN


Yeah, it’s GAN, widely considered (outside of these forums) to be the best 3x3 manufacturer for a price that is $3 more expensive than your oh-so-precious, defend it till the day of my death, MGC3 elite. So yeah, it’s Gan.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 19, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Yeah, it’s GAN, widely considered (outside of these forums) to be the best 3x3 manufacturer for a price that is $3 more expensive than your oh-so-precious, defend it till the day of my death, MGC3 elite. So yeah, it’s Gan.


I don't use an MGC Elite, I use a WR M, but for 6, 7, and 2 I will use MGC,


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 19, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Yeah, it’s GAN, widely considered (outside of these forums) to be the best 3x3 manufacturer for a price that is $3 more expensive than your oh-so-precious, defend it till the day of my death, MGC3 elite. So yeah, it’s Gan.



TLDR; Gan advertises itself as the cutting edge, but that could not be farther from the truth not to mention a lack of good hardware for all but 3 events (3x3, OH, Megaminx).


Yes, let me spend 20 dollars on a cube that is literally UNUSABLE WITHOUT MAGNETS and spend 30 on a cube that has existed for more than a year but we are just going to resell it without the "innovation". And no, I don't main the MGC Elite. But the rest of the MGC NxNs are fantastic and used by people on the highest level. Remember when gan made a 4x4? I wish I didn't because that thing was a 60 dollar hunk o junk that is outperformed by a 7 dollar 4x4 to a humiliating degree. Also, I would like to mention that at this point in time I don't think that anyone can say that a company produces the best 3x3. When the performance is as good as it is today, it's hard to argue that one company makes better 3x3s then another. Also, where do they regard GAN as the best 3x3 manufacturer? Once you are decently fast unless you have a specific turning style then gan cubes just arent the best. Look at this post I made here 


Sub1Hour said:


> I'm not sure if anyone else sees this at competitions but in my area, I notice that on average the faster a person is the less likely they are to use a gan cube. When I staff I see all of these people that avg 1:15-45 on 3x3 and most of them use the X or XS. Once you get into the final round the most common cube is the WRm followed by Valk variants, GTS3s, and then MF3RS3s and Tengyuns. At the final round of 3x3 that happened in my area, there was only 1 person using a gan cube.


Gan is the apple of cubing except, unlike apple products they aren't easy to use. But like apple products, they have a price tag that does not justify the product. Gan has also been using the same kind of mechanism since the Air and there have not been that many performances leaps since then for Gan products outside of their megamix (Ill get to that later). The only thing that gan has done right IMO is making spring swaps easy and have the first interchangeable magnet system. Then moyu made a better system for both of those for less than 1/2 of the price. Then gan said, "Oh, Look at this new spring mechanism and magnet mechanism that is completely new and fresh and not copied at all." The magnets are just a straight rip from the EDM, no question about it. Debatably the new tensioning system is not a copy from moyu, but they still ditched the spring swaps for a moyu style dual compression and just added a numerical IPG then called it a day. For a company that prides itself on innovations, this is embarrassing. There is also a severe lack of good puzzles outside of 3x3. The megaminx is used by top solvers, but that's the only cube I see widely used that is not a 3x3. Their 251 was decent and used by a few people but was just not as good as the Valk 2. Once gan can start making hardware that is not the same 3x3 mech with slight alterations in the plastic AND can make competitive puzzles in at least 1/2 of the events, then I will consider GAN to be in the top 5 manufacturers.


----------



## Ayce (May 19, 2020)

Where do I put the initiation video


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 19, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Once gan can start making hardware that is not the same 3x3 mech with slight alterations in the plastic AND can make competitive puzzles in at least 1/2 of the events, then I will consider GAN to be in the top 5 manufacturers.


What are the top 5 in your opinion?
For me it’s
1: Dayan
1: Yj
3: Qiyi
4: MoYu
5: Yuxin


----------



## ProStar (May 19, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> 1: Dayan
> *2*: Yj



OUT!


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> OUT!


Fixed


----------



## EvanTheCuber (May 19, 2020)

MGC 2x2, 5x5, 6x6 and Yulong V2 M.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 19, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> What are the top 5 in your opinion?


I am considering sub-brands to be the same company

1. YJ
2. Moyu
3. Qiyi
4. Yuxin
5. Dayan

Gan right now is 6 IMO only because ShengShou cant figure out how to make good wca puzzles that aren't pyra (although their non-wca lineup is fantastic)


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 19, 2020)

Ayce said:


> Where do I put the initiation video


In a PM to both of us


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 19, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> MGC 2x2, 5x5, 6x6 and Yulong V2 M.


Did you want to join the MGC?

If you do, PM me and Sub1Hour a video relay of all of your YJ cubes


----------



## CodingCuber (May 19, 2020)

If you are so supportive of GAN cubes, why are you even in this thread? Have your own opinion, fine but please do not use this thread to press your opinions if you support GAN. This is for people who support YJ cubes. Create a GAN thread if you want


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 19, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> If you are so supportive of GAN cubes, why are you even in this thread? Have your own opinion, fine but please do not use this thread to press your opinions if you support GAN. This is for people who support YJ cubes. Create a GAN thread if you want


Thank you


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 19, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Yeah, it’s GAN, widely considered (outside of these forums) to be the best 3x3 manufacturer for a price that is $3 more expensive than your oh-so-precious, defend it till the day of my death, MGC3 elite. So yeah, it’s Gan.


You've already angered the MGC... don't push your luck, Muahahahahahaha!

Please don't post about GAN here anymore.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 19, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> You've already angered the MGC... don't push your luck, Muahahahahahaha!
> 
> Please don't post about GAN here anymore.


@I'm A Cuber if you would like to continue this conversation, I know a thread made by a certain martian that we could go to


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 19, 2020)

ATTENTION ALL POTENTIAL MGC MEMBERS, WE ONLY ACCEPT MEMBERS THAT ARE ACTIVE ON SPEEDSOLVING AT LEAST SEMI-REGULARLY. WE WILL DECIDE WHO JOINS ON A CASE TO CASE BASIS. Thank you that is all


----------



## alexiscubing (May 19, 2020)

I am active, love YJ puzzles currently have a yuchuang v2m but getting a mgc 2x2 from a friend. Am looking to buy a Yushi 6x6 and upgrade to a MGC 5x5


----------



## Lightake.com (May 19, 2020)

the new product of YJ - Yuhu M Megaminx, anybody have it already?


----------



## cuber314159 (May 19, 2020)

Lightake.com said:


> the new product of YJ - Yuhu M Megaminx, anybody have it already?
> View attachment 12218


I assume you mean yuhu v2M and yes, I do have it already.


----------



## brododragon (May 19, 2020)

Hey I have an MGC 2x2.


----------



## Ayce (May 19, 2020)

I submitted my relay.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 19, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> You've already angered the MGC... don't push your luck, Muahahahahahaha!
> 
> Please don't post about GAN here anymore.


I don’t like Gan, I dislike cults. If supporting Gan will cause the cults to dislike me, then I will continue to support Gan in this thread.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 19, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> I am active, love YJ puzzles currently have a yuchuang v2m but getting a mgc 2x2 from a friend. Am looking to buy a Yushi 6x6 and upgrade to a MGC 5x5


Once you have at least the minimum requirement for admittance, PM us!



I'm A Cuber said:


> I don’t like Gan, I dislike cults. If supporting Gan will cause the cults to dislike me, then I will continue to support Gan in this thread.


Well not in THIS thread, because otherwise we will get you outta here somehow.



brododragon said:


> Hey I have an MGC 2x2.


You want to join?


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 19, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Hey I have an MGC 2x2.


You want to join?


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 19, 2020)

Triple post fixed


----------



## brododragon (May 19, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> You want to join?


Ye


NevEr_QeyX said:


> Triple post fixed


I like how you triple posted to tell us that you fixed it.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 19, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Ye
> 
> I like how you triple posted to tell us that you fixed it.


Nah Nah, I posted three separate times and condensed them

I you want to join follow the instructions at the beginning of the thread


----------



## gruuby (May 19, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> We are a non-profit organization a cult a book club a _fanclub _for all things YJ



All of the above


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 19, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> because otherwise we will get you outta here somehow


Try me lol


----------



## brododragon (May 19, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Try me lol


Read my sig and write an essay on it.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 19, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Try me lol


MOOOOOOODS HE'S BOTHERING US AGAAAAAAAIN.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 19, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Read my sig and write an essay on it.


wat


----------



## brododragon (May 19, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> wat


No mortal is capable.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 19, 2020)

brododragon said:


> No mortal is capable.


Which Is you signature? All I see is your normal about thing.
(BTW you can't have a YJ signature until you are accepted)


----------



## brododragon (May 19, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Which Is you signature? All I see is your normal about thing.
> (BTW you can't have a YJ signature until you are accepted)


My sig is my sig? If you're on phone, rotate the screen sideways and it'll show up below my posts.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 19, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Read my sig and write an essay on it.


The third part is a paradox
(Yes, I lowered my standards of an essay for this essay)


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 19, 2020)

brododragon said:


> My sig is my sig? If you're on phone, rotate the screen sideways and it'll show up below my posts.


I'm on a computer my guy. So you're telling me that the whole spiel about cheese and the initials BAA is you SIGNATURE?



I'm A Cuber said:


> The third part is a paradox
> (Yes, I lowered my standards of an essay for this essay)


MOOOOOOOODDDDDDDSSSSSSS


----------



## brododragon (May 19, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> I'm on a computer my guy. So you're telling me that the whole spiel about cheese and the initials BAA is you SIGNATURE?


Ye


I'm A Cuber said:


> The third part is a paradox
> (Yes, I lowered my standards of an essay for this essay)


Not good enough. @NevEr_QeyX, you know what to do.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 19, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Ye
> 
> Not good enough. @NevEr_QeyX, you know what to do.


yep sure do... what do I do?


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 19, 2020)

Do you like my signature now? I changed it


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 19, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Do you like my signature now? I changed it


I'm telling my mom...


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 19, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Do you like my signature now? I changed it


I have never seen someone go so far out of their way to be petty about a plastic children's toy just because other people like it



Welcome to 2020, I wish it was over too.

This joke was brought to you buy


Spoiler



USE CODE OWEN OR MICAH AT CHECKOUT SO MY BOYS CAN GET THEIR MGC 6x6s!


----------



## Ayce (May 20, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I have never seen someone go so far out of their way to be petty about a plastic children's toy just because other people like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This joke was brought to you by by...


----------



## brododragon (May 20, 2020)

If you read the first part of your sig it says "This joke was brought to you buy Ace Not Icey"


----------



## Ayce (May 21, 2020)

brododragon said:


> If you read the first part of your sig it says "This joke was brought to you buy Ace Not Icey"


I now see that. Ayce is my usual username for most things. (Though people pronounce it ice, acey icey is the thing is necessary) Thanks for coming to my TED talk. Help me escape the cult Sub1Hour is plotting evil things


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 21, 2020)

Ayce said:


> I now see that. Ayce is my usual username for most things. (Though people pronounce it ice, acey icey is the thing is necessary) Thanks for coming to my TED talk. Help me escape the cult Sub1Hour is plotting evil things


Cmon bro, I just wanna know what your main lacrosse stick is.


----------



## Ayce (May 21, 2020)

Its 8PM but this seems like a priority...
don't know the exact name of it but here is a picture.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 21, 2020)

Ayce said:


> Its 8PM but this seems like a priority...
> View attachment 12247don't know the exact name. of it but here is a picture.


Imagine using a short stick


THIS POST WAS MADE BY BIG STICK ENERGY GANG


----------



## Ayce (May 21, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Imagine using a short stick
> 
> 
> THIS POST WAS MADE BY BIG STICK ENERGY GANG


what do you even do with a stick? Poke the player? I mean, it would be good for knocking the ball out but if you are agile and fast enough then what is it for?


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 21, 2020)

Ayce said:


> what do you even do with a stick? Poke the player? I mean, it would be good for knocking the ball out but if you are agile and fast enough then what is it for?


Why maintaining social distancing of course!
Also because why be a middie when you can be LSM?
Long sticks provide a huge advantage when it comes to just about everything. From ground balls to defending players and knocking balls out of the air, the extra length gives you the edge in a 1 on 1 situation.


----------



## brododragon (May 21, 2020)

Ayce said:


> what do you even do with a stick? Poke the player? I mean, it would be good for knocking the ball out but if you are agile and fast enough then what is it for?


Have you ever just spammed poke checks? They work way better than they should. Also, you haven't experienced fun until you've ran through 6 people while just holding your stick high and cradling.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 21, 2020)

Ayce said:


> I now see that. Ayce is my usual username for most things. (Though people pronounce it ice, acey icey is the thing is necessary) Thanks for coming to my TED talk. Help me escape the cult Sub1Hour is plotting evil things


If you share matters of the MGC you will be TERMINATED.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (May 21, 2020)

Sub 1 hour should do a TED talk on the medical benefits of yj


----------



## brododragon (May 21, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> If you share matters if the MGC you will be TERMINATED.


Is it just me or does that sentence make no sense?


----------



## Ayce (May 21, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> If you share matters if the MGC you will be TERMINATED.


Haha! Aren't you hilarious 

help me


----------



## Ayce (May 21, 2020)

MGC is amazing! It's uh... a good brand.


----------



## brododragon (May 21, 2020)

Ayce said:


> MGC is amazing! It's uh... a good brand.


*Line


----------



## Ayce (May 21, 2020)

brododragon said:


> *Line


I hesitated ok? He is going to murder play connect 4 with me.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 21, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> Sub 1 hour should do a TED talk on the medical benefits of yj


If you buy GAN cubes instead of buying YJ cubes you will be spending so much that you cannot afford your medical bills so they cant give you the treatment then you die

Thank you for coming to my ted talk


----------



## Ayce (May 21, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> If you buy GAN cubes instead of buying YJ cubes you will be spending so much that you cannot afford your medical bills so they cant give you the treatment then you die
> 
> Thank you for coming to my ted talk


A GAN cube costs about 2,500,000 dollars. Or one ambulance ride in the USA


----------



## brododragon (May 21, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> If you buy GAN cubes instead of buying YJ cubes you will be spending so much that you cannot afford your medical bills so they cant give you the treatment then you die
> 
> Thank you for coming to my ted talk





Ayce said:


> A GAN cube costs about 2,500,000 dollars. Or one ambulance ride in the USA



10 points for each of you


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 21, 2020)

brododragon said:


> 10 points for each of you


@Sub1Hour legally is obligated to share his points with me because we are bound by the MGC
So I have 5 and he has 5


Communism!


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 21, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Communism!


in the soviet union!


----------



## brododragon (May 22, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> @Sub1Hour legally is obligated to share his points with me because we are bound by the MGC
> So I have 5 and he has 5
> 
> 
> Communism!


Do you know what "each" means

_i t s j u s t a p r a n k_


----------



## SaMn37 (May 22, 2020)

Does it count that I'm going to invest in a YJ MGC 5x5 and a YJ MGC 6x6 in the near future?


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 22, 2020)

SaMn37 said:


> Does it count that I'm going to invest in a YJ MGC 5x5 and a YJ MGC 6x6 in the near future?


Ah yes, you have good taste in big cubes. May I say, you even have the MaGiC powers to chose the best 6x6.


----------



## CodingCuber (May 22, 2020)

I have no clue what is going on


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 22, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> I have no clue what is going on


I mean, thats just the MaGiC of this thread amirite?


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (May 22, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> If you buy GAN cubes instead of buying YJ cubes you will be spending so much that you cannot afford your medical bills so they cant give you the treatment then you die
> 
> Thank you for coming to my ted talk


11/10 ign


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 22, 2020)

SaMn37 said:


> Does it count that I'm going to invest in a YJ MGC 5x5 and a YJ MGC 6x6 in the near future?


Once you have them, you are eligible!


----------



## brododragon (May 22, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Once you have them, you are eligible!


@Sub1Hour already said he was fine and you do not want to disturb the masked bird thing.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 22, 2020)

brododragon said:


> @Sub1Hour already said he was fine and you do not want to disturb the masked bird thing.


Where? I can't find anything about that.


----------



## brododragon (May 22, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Where? I can't find anything about that.


You literally reacted to it.


Sub1Hour said:


> Ah yes, you have good taste in big cubes. May I say, you even have the MaGiC powers to chose the best 6x6.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 22, 2020)

brododragon said:


> You literally reacted to it.


BUT HE *cough cough* excuse me I was still in caps from yelling for my mommy, But he never said "GJ you in"


----------



## brododragon (May 22, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> BUT HE *cough cough* excuse me I was still in caps from yelling for my mommy, But he never said "GJ you in"


English must not be your first language.


Sub1Hour said:


> Ah yes,


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 22, 2020)

brododragon said:


> English must not be your first language.


It's ok me and Subby boi will just add you to the hitlist


----------



## brododragon (May 22, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> It's ok me and Subby boi will just add you to the hitlist


You can't add me! I'm in the cult fanboy club.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 22, 2020)

brododragon said:


> You can't add me! I'm in the cult fanboy club.


have you submitted the relay?


----------



## SaMn37 (May 22, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Ah yes, you have good taste in big cubes. May I say, you even have the MaGiC powers to chose the best 6x6.





NevEr_QeyX said:


> Once you have them, you are eligible!





brododragon said:


> @Sub1Hour already said he was fine and you do not want to disturb the masked bird thing.


Ahem... Now I think this just simply has to count. (Cubezz.com)


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 22, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Subby boi


If you refer to me like this ever again you are going on my blacklist
Come up with a different nickname like "S1H" or "Sub1" or whatever @ProStar calls me (he got good nicknames)


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 22, 2020)

Once you get the cube, send us a relay and YOUR IN my man.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 22, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> If you refer to me like this ever again you are going on my blacklist
> Come up with a different nickname like "S1H" or "Sub1" or whatever @ProStar calls me (he got good nicknames)


Aight subby boi will do


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 22, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Aight subby boi will do


I swear I can't go one day without getting someone on a hit list JUST 1 DAY IS ALL I ASK FOR

No, was not talking to myself again

the niners still should have won the Superbowl those stupid refs could not tell that Nick Bosa was being held like an infant child at the hospital for crying out loud he was getting grabbed like that one ladies purse I stole but it only had like 3 bucks in it so I gave it back

I have no issues whatsoever, please join my cult.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 22, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I swear I can't go one day without getting someone on a hit list JUST 1 DAY IS ALL I ASK FOR
> 
> No, was not talking to myself again
> 
> ...


Me: reads first sentence *laughs*
Also Me: reads second sentence *laughs*
Also Also Me: reads third sentence *stops at the word superbowl* **doesn't laugh**
Also Also Also Me: reads fourth sentence *chuckles inwardly because the hype was ruined by football*
Also Also Also Also Me: comes back later and forces myself to read the third sentence *laughs because the end was funny*


----------



## cuber314159 (May 22, 2020)

SaMn37 said:


> Does it count that I'm going to invest in a YJ MGC 5x5 and a YJ MGC 6x6 in the near future?


May I recommend the QiYi MS 5x5x5, I prefer it over the MGC and it's cheaper too.


----------



## Ayce (May 22, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> May I recommend the QiYi MS 5x5x5, I prefer it over the MGC and it's cheaper too.


]

*get me out of here* We recommend buying an MGC (even though the MS is my main)


----------



## brododragon (May 22, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> have you submitted the relay?


Yeah man


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 22, 2020)

after I get an MGC 6x6 I'll send a "relay" and I'm in!


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 22, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> May I recommend the QiYi MS 5x5x5, I prefer it over the MGC and it's cheaper too.


So you have chosen, Death


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 22, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Yeah man


HUH? When did this happen? Where is it?
Did you PM one of us?

I yam cunfyooosion


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 23, 2020)

I think I may have missed someone on the members list at the front page.
PM me if it was you.


----------



## MBCubes (May 25, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> We are a non-profit organization a cult a book club a _fanclub _for all things YJ. We accept all people that own either, 3 (three) YJ brand cubes or 1 (one) MGC brand cube. If you want to be a part of the MGC PM myself and @Sub1Hour for more details. *Caution *there will be a rigorous induction ritual that is not for the faint of heart. (you need to send us a video of a relay with all the YJ cubs you have). After acceptance into the MGC you must change your signature to something funny related to YJ or MGC, so start thinking about what you want to put.
> 
> Members: (if you don't see your name on the list but you joined let me know so I can add you.
> @NevEr_QeyX
> ...





NevEr_QeyX said:


> We are a non-profit organization a cult a book club a _fanclub _for all things YJ. We accept all people that own either, 3 (three) YJ brand cubes or 1 (one) MGC brand cube. If you want to be a part of the MGC PM myself and @Sub1Hour for more details. *Caution *there will be a rigorous induction ritual that is not for the faint of heart. (you need to send us a video of a relay with all the YJ cubs you have). After acceptance into the MGC you must change your signature to something funny related to YJ or MGC, so start thinking about what you want to put.
> 
> Members: (if you don't see your name on the list but you joined let me know so I can add you.
> @NevEr_QeyX
> ...


I have 3 MGC cubes the 2x2, and the 5x5 and 6x6 and the 5 and 6 are both my mains and I’m really pumped for the MGC 7x7. I’d be interested in joining your cult if that’s what you’d call it.


----------



## Timoth3 (May 25, 2020)

@Sub1Hour @NevEr_QeyX Would you be interested in a competition of the cults? Whoever has the most members wins. Moyu vs MGC.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 25, 2020)

Timoth3 said:


> @Sub1Hour @NevEr_QeyX Would you be interested in a competition of the cults? Whoever has the most members wins. Moyu vs MGC.


I’ll do you one better. Which cult has the best cubers? I like the idea of doing a fake competition with most of the events except for FMC 5bld 4bld and mbld and whichever cult gets the best overall results wins. What my fellow MGC members think?


----------



## MBCubes (May 25, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I’ll do you one better. Which cult has the best cubers? I like the idea of doing a fake competition with most of the events except for FMC 5bld 4bld and mbld and whichever cult gets the best overall results wins. What my fellow MGC members think?


Sounds fun if I get accepted as a member


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 25, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Yeah I would love to do that! I probably would join the MGC but the only YJ cube I have is some old 4x4 and the Yulong V2 M which I gave to my little brother.
> 
> So, I am starting a Qiyi 'cult' because I like them better than Moyu.
> 
> ...


you already know I'm in. After I get the MGC 6x6 I can join the MGC as well and then there can be peace.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 25, 2020)

There needs to be a Dayan gang

You have to have at least 2 Dayan cubes from after 2018


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 25, 2020)

Come join the Qiyi club for an epic head to head cubing race with the MGC and MOYU cults!!!!!


I am creating a Qiyi club for people who like Qiyi and their sub brands. Requirements for joining the Qiyi club: You must have 3 or more Qiyi WCA event puzzles or you must main 2 Qiyi WCA event puzzles to be eligible to join.. Valk cubes and X-man cubes count! To be a Member you need 3-5 Qiyi...




www.speedsolving.com





Come join the Qiyi club if you enjoy Qiyi and their sub brands' puzzles.


----------



## CodingCuber (May 25, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I’ll do you one better. Which cult has the best cubers? I like the idea of doing a fake competition with most of the events except for FMC 5bld 4bld and mbld and whichever cult gets the best overall results wins. What my fellow MGC members think?


Might not have time for a comp but it's up to you


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 25, 2020)

You forgot me on the list lol @NevEr_QeyX


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 25, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> You forgot me on the list lol


Wait, you are on the MGC and on the Qiyi Club!?


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 25, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Wait, you are on the MGC and on the Qiyi Club!?


And MoYu Club


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 25, 2020)

I have a good idea on how we will battle. In Cubing at Home 5 we find the average of the top 3 competitors in our Club/Cult in every event. If less than 3 people competed, just average the averages of people who did compete. The Club/Cult who wins an event gets 5 points, 2nd place gets 3 points, and last place gets -1 points. We then tally up all of the points and the Club/Cult with the most points wins!


----------



## Ayce (May 25, 2020)

Timoth3 said:


> @Sub1Hour @NevEr_QeyX Would you be interested in a competition of the cults? Whoever has the most members wins. Moyu vs MGC.


hol' up. There is a moyu cult? rescue me


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 26, 2020)

MBCubes said:


> I have 3 MGC cubes the 2x2, and the 5x5 and 6x6 and the 5 and 6 are both my mains and I’m really pumped for the MGC 7x7. I’d be interested in joining your cult if that’s what you’d call it.


PM us both and we will discuss!


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 26, 2020)

ATTENTION ALL MEMBERS OF THE MGC, WE NOW OFFER A DOZEN VIRTUAL COOKIES WITH EVERY SIGN UP, CURRENT MEMBERS CAN EXPECT A DOZEN DIGI-COOKIES AS WELL, IF MGC MEMBERS ARE FOUND TO BE A PART OF ANY OTHER CUBING CLUB THEY WILL BE GIVEN 3 DAYS TO SEVER THEIR TIES OR BE INSTANTLY VAPORIZED AND KICKED OUT. Thank you that is all.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 26, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> you already know I'm in. After I get the MGC 6x6 I can join the MGC as well and then there can be peace.


How dare you double agent the MGC!
It's either us or them! YOU DECIDE...

SAME GOES FOR YOU @Cubingcubecuber


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 26, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> How dare you double agent the MGC!
> It's either us or them! YOU DECIDE...
> 
> SAME GOES FOR YOU @Cubingcubecuber


well... I have to wait for my MGC to 6x6come, and I have 16 qiyi puzzles...so I guess I'm on the qiyi cult


----------



## Timoth3 (May 26, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> ATTENTION ALL MEMBERS OF THE MGC, WE NOW OFFER A DOZEN VIRTUAL COOKIES WITH EVERY SIGN UP, CURRENT MEMBERS CAN EXPECT A DOZEN DIGI-COOKIES AS WELL,


Idk. Feels like this was because of me. 
ATTENTION: MOYU NOT A CULT NOW OFFERS DIGITAL CHOCOLATE CAKE! sorry for hijacking


----------



## Etotheipi (May 26, 2020)

*COME JOIN ME EAT POPCORN AND WATCH WHILE THE CULTS BE SILLY AND MURDER EACH OTHER!! I ALSO HAVE BLUEBERRY BAGELS!!*


----------



## Timoth3 (May 26, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> *COME JOIN ME EAT POPCORN AND WATCH WHILE THE CULTS BE SILLY AND MURDER EACH OTHER!! I ALSO HAVE BLUEBERRY BAGELS!!*


For the record, it’s MoYu NOT a cult. I would join you but I’m a leader. I do love blueberry bagels... Also! Both the Qiyi whatevers and the MoYu not a cult could use some members if we want to do these comps between clans. If you are interested in this please consider joining so we can all participate!


----------



## Etotheipi (May 26, 2020)

Timoth3 said:


> MoYu NOT a cult


A rose by any other name would smell as much like a cult.


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 26, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> *COME JOIN ME EAT POPCORN AND WATCH WHILE THE CULTS BE SILLY AND MURDER EACH OTHER!! I ALSO HAVE BLUEBERRY BAGELS!!*


Cmon bro, Ill be honest with you. The real cult is the friends we made along the way


----------



## Timoth3 (May 26, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Cmon bro, Ill be honest with you. The real cult is the friends we made along the way


Wait,. What?!?!


----------



## Etotheipi (May 26, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> The real cult is the friends we made along the way


Yeah thats fair.


----------



## The Wakeboarding Cuber (May 26, 2020)

Can I join? Got a mgc 6x6 and 2x2


----------



## FinnTheCuber (May 26, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Might not have time for a comp but it's up to you


A comp between all of the cults would be awesome!


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 26, 2020)

The Wakeboarding Cuber said:


> Can I join? Got a mgc 6x6 and 2x2


Pm us and we will discuss!


----------



## ProStar (May 27, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> *COME JOIN ME EAT POPCORN AND WATCH WHILE THE CULTS BE SILLY AND MURDER EACH OTHER!! I ALSO HAVE BLUEBERRY BAGELS!!*



Count me in! We need a watch the cults cult


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 27, 2020)

ATTENTION ALL CURRENT MEMBERS! WE WILL BE PARTICIPATING IN BOTH THE CULT- OFFS AND A CULT MEMBERS ONLY COMPETITION. TO PARTICIPATE, LIKE THIS POST AND I WILL PM YOU THE SCRAMBLES, YOU WILL THEN SEND ME YOUR TIMES (IF YOU HAVE A VIDEO THAT WOULD BE AWESOME BUT NOT NECESSARY). 
COMPETITION WILL END THIS SUNDAY 5/30/20, THERE ARE NO PRIZES, IT'S JUST FOR FUN.
BLD EVENTS ARE BO3 
AND 6X6+ IS MO3
WE WILL KNOW IF YOU ARE CHEATING, CONTESTANTS FOUND TO BE CHEATING WILL BE PERMA BANNED FROM FUTURE MGC COMPS AND FUTURE CULT-OFFS
Thank you that is all


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 27, 2020)

Boi, Owen you can't compete my guy... 
You are part of a rival cult


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 27, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Boi, Owen you can't compete my guy...
> You are part of a rival cult


o I though it was a comp between the cults.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 27, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> o I though it was a comp between the cults.


Nay my horse friend... Nay


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 10, 2020)

It’s YJ week at the cubicle, code “YJ” for 7% off. Seems like cause for celebration for this crew


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 10, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> It’s YJ week at the cubicle, code “YJ” for 7% off. Seems like cause for celebration for this crew


I was just about to post about that lol.

But it can't be a celebration because the Qiyi Club won every event except cloncc!


----------



## brododragon (Jun 10, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I was just about to post about that lol.


I thought you said "poet about that" so I'll make a nice poem (nah cult rap):
If you want the best for less,
All you need is YJ,
don't listen to what the haters say,
They pass every test.

No matter your style,
Your taste, your speed,
These cubes are what need,
In your collection they will pile.

Every way, shape, and form,
They are no doubt perfection,
Loved since their inception,
They forever changed the norm.

To be continued...


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 10, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I thought you said "poet about that" so I'll make a nice poem (nah cult rap):
> don't listen to what the haters say,
> They pass every test.


They may pass every test except for their cult being the best in any event except for cloncc.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 10, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> They may pass every test except for their cult being the best in any event except for cloncc.


Okay, I got busy and could not compete. If I did compete you already know that square-1 was LOCKED TFrik UP


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 10, 2020)

actually it wouldn't have been because the way we did results was an average of the top 3 results but if one or both teams doesn't have three results, then the team with the most competitors wins. If you had competed, the MGC would have only had 2 competitors, and the Qiyi Club had 4. But yeah, you would have had the best average by far.


----------



## brododragon (Jun 10, 2020)

Apperently everyone's suprised that I could do it


----------



## brododragon (Jun 10, 2020)

I am skilled at killing threads.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 10, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I am skilled at killing threads.


Thanks a lot MAAN


----------



## MBCubes (Jun 12, 2020)

Hype squad for the mgc 7!


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 12, 2020)

BOYS WE GOT A SQUARE-1 WHOS READY FOR THE FULL SET OF _*GOOD*_ EVENTS UNDER THE MGC LINE ALL WE NEED IS A CLOCK AND WE GOOD


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 12, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> BOYS WE GOT A SQUARE-1 WHOS READY FOR THE FULL SET OF _*GOOD*_ EVENTS UNDER THE MGC LINE ALL WE NEED IS A CLOCK AND WE GOOD


Wait the squan prototype is out?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 12, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Wait the squan prototype is out?


No but we know for sure that there is a square-1 coming according to TC's Instagram, hopefully they send out some pictures of it so I could tell if its gonna be more of a volt style or more of a ylm style. Maybe its something completely different too! I just hope it does not break or strip, and that they also come out with either both black and stickerless options or a black on stickerless option so I can use it more comfortably.


----------



## MBCubes (Jun 12, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Wait the squan prototype is out?


I’m sooooo excited for the squan since squan is definitely my best event (I average like 10)


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 12, 2020)

MBCubes said:


> I’m sooooo excited for the squan since squan is definitely my best event (I average like 10)


_Ah, yes, a fellow intellectual with good taste._


----------



## brododragon (Jun 12, 2020)

Sponsored by Sub1Second Memes.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 12, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Sponsored by Sub1Second Memes.


It's a real skill you have Brodo, killing threads.


----------



## brododragon (Jun 13, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> It's a real skill you have Brodo, killing threads.


I do the same thing in real life. Try having a conversation with me for more than two minutes.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 13, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I do the same thing in real life. Try having a conversation with me for more than two minutes.


Wait, you’re up at this time? What time is it for you right now?


----------



## brododragon (Jun 13, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Wait, you’re up at this time? What time is it for you right now?


Shhhh


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 13, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Shhhh


Wait, who are you again?


----------



## brododragon (Jun 13, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Thank you, I'll stop asking questions.


Thanks!


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 14, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Thanks!


I've been framed


----------



## brododragon (Jun 14, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> I've been discovered


Yep.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 14, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Yep.


I WON'T GO DOWN WITHOUT A FIGHT, MGC ASSEMBLE. 
Oh wait you ARE MGC, DANGIT, Plan B ACTIVATE.
I WILL USE MY KNOWLEDGE OF WHERE BRODO LIVES TO SEND HIM YO MAMA JOKES AND WEAKEN HIS MORALE.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 14, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> I WILL USE MY KNOWLEDGE OF WHERE BRODO LIVES TO SEND HIM YO MAMA JOKES AND WEAKEN HIS MORALE.


Off-topic, the old Yo Mama stuff on YT was good but the new stuff is actually awful, watched one with some friends yesterday would not recommend (Don't worry, we were in a small enough group that is underneath my government's prescribed threshold).


----------



## brododragon (Jun 14, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> (Don't worry, we were in a small enough group that is underneath my government's prescribed threshold).


Nice. I have a bunch of relatives and friends over.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 15, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Nice. I have a bunch of relatives and friends over.



We just had a family gathering at my grandparent's house, ~30 people. Then we had political arguments and I got to be dealt the "you're too young and don't understand anything" argument from the adults every time I made a point they were unsure of how to argue against


----------



## brododragon (Jun 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> argument from the adults every time I made a point they were unsure of how to argue against


My _favorite _people are those kind of people.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 15, 2020)

brododragon said:


> My _favorite _people are those kind of people.


_MOOOOOM HE IS GONNA KILL THE THREAD AGAIN_


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 16, 2020)

ProStar said:


> We just had a family gathering at my grandparent's house, ~30 people. Then we had political arguments and I got to be dealt the "you're too young and don't understand anything" argument from the adults every time I made a point they were unsure of how to argue against


Either that or your points actually WERE coming from a place of ignorance (which is completely acceptable for children, even ones that are more mature than their peers)
Can you give some examples of when they shot you down? I would be quite interested to hear what you had to say.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 17, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Either that or your points actually WERE coming from a place of ignorance (which is completely acceptable for children, even ones that are more mature than their peers)
> Can you give some examples of when they shot you down? I would be quite interested to hear what you had to say.



The debates included Trump, George Floyd, and Coronavirus. Whenever someone else on my side later made the exact same arguments they recognized them, which proved they were using my age as an excuse


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> The debates included Trump, George Floyd, and Coronavirus. Whenever someone else on my side later made the exact same arguments they recognized them, which proved they were using my age as an excuse


Probably wasn't meant to be antagonistic, speaking from experience LOL


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> The debates included Trump, George Floyd, and Coronavirus. Whenever someone else on my side later made the exact same arguments they recognized them, which proved they were using my age as an excuse


My extended family just seems to ignore me whenever I talk about politics.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 18, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> My extended family just seems to ignore me whenever I talk about politics.


That's because kids are famously illogical and whatever they say changes whenever you ask them, again speaking from experience (me) LOL


----------



## ProStar (Jun 18, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> That's because kids are famously illogical and whatever they say changes whenever you ask them, again speaking from experience (me) LOL



It's because kids are *stereotypically* illogical. Just because some kids are illogical doesn't mean none of them are mature enough to compose a logical argument


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 18, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> That's because kids are famously illogical and whatever they say changes whenever you ask them, again speaking from experience (me) LOL





ProStar said:


> It's because kids are *stereotypically* illogical. Just because some kids are illogical doesn't mean none of them are mature enough to compose a logical argument


_ladies and gentlemen, welcome to the MGC Thread argue about random things thread*



*THIS WAS A JOKE, PLEASE KEEP FUTURE THREADS RELATED TO THE YJ TOYS COMPANY AND THEIR RELEASES_


----------



## ProStar (Jun 18, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> _ladies and gentlemen, welcome to the MGC Thread argue about random things thread_
> 
> All that I will say is that some kids are educated about politics but there is a reason the voting age is 18.



Just because some kids are mature doesn't mean all kids are mature, so it makes sense not to give them privileges(plus children are still under the protection of parents for a reason). But just because not all kids are mature doesn't mean none of them are, which is why you shouldn't dismiss an argument/statement because of age, but only for a logical reason


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Just because some kids are mature doesn't mean all kids are mature, so it makes sense not to give them privileges(plus children are still under the protection of parents for a reason). But just because not all kids are mature doesn't mean none of them are, which is why you shouldn't dismiss an argument/statement because of age, but only for a logical reason


I'll remind you about what this thread is really for


NevEr_QeyX said:


> We are a non-profit organization a cult a book club a _fanclub _for all things YJ.


Now, can we please get back on topic?


----------



## ProStar (Jun 18, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I'll remind you about what this thread is really for






Sub1Hour said:


> ladies and gentlemen, welcome to the MGC Thread argue about random things thread


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 18, 2020)

Well, It seems i have been nae-nae'd by @ProStar, guess its time to make a post about the actual cubes themselves


So far both the MGC 4x4 and Elite 2x2 have perfect reviews on TC. Has anyone heard about the square-1 yet?


----------



## ProStar (Jun 19, 2020)

As the designated "Debates thread", I have a statement:

I know stuff like Colour, Kilograms, and Zed came before Zee, color, and yards. But I think that saying Zee makes way more sense than Zed, and that American spelling makes way more sense. However,

*the Imperial system is honestly the stupidest thing ever and we should switch to the metric system*(except not because I'm bad at the metric system)


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> American spelling makes way more sense.


But Spanish spelling makes even more sense.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 19, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> But Spanish spelling makes even more sense.


Yeah, English spelling is awful. I don’t know any Spanish but I know a little French and things are actually insanely consistent compared to English. Like how English words like Through and Rough are sounded out completely differently even though they are spelled basically the same. With French stuff like Tu and Bu sound the exact same and almost all sounds are consistent. The only thing English does better is articles, especially since there aren’t masculine and feminine words.


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 19, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Yeah, English spelling is awful. I don’t know any Spanish but I know a little French and things are actually insanely consistent compared to English. Like how English words like Through and Rough are sounded out completely differently even though they are spelled basically the same. With French stuff like Tu and Bu sound the exact same and almost all sounds are consistent. The only thing English does better is articles, especially since there aren’t masculine and feminine words.


Yes. There was this one meme, goes kinda like this:
"Gh" makes a "f" sound, like in "lau*gh*"
"o" makes a "ih" sound, like in "w*o*men"
"ti" makes a "sh" sound, like in "na*ti*on"

Therefore, ghoti is pronounced the same as fish.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 19, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Yeah, English spelling is awful. I don’t know any Spanish but I know a little French and things are actually insanely consistent compared to English. Like how English words like Through and Rough are sounded out completely differently even though they are spelled basically the same. With French stuff like Tu and Bu sound the exact same and almost all sounds are consistent. The only thing English does better is articles, especially since there aren’t masculine and feminine words.



I agree. English is a stupid language, British English is just more stupid than American English(which is also stupid)


----------



## qwr (Jun 19, 2020)

what's the point of debate threads if you're gonna post debates here?


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 19, 2020)

Nice debates, y'all want to debate about the Georgian language now?


----------



## brododragon (Jun 19, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> That's because kids are famously illogical and whatever they say changes whenever you ask them, again speaking from experience (me) LOL


*Cough* *Cough* muke *coughity* *cough Cough* i think i'm dying

Sorry, I couldn't resist.

anyway,

Erm, can't find the quote by @NevEr_QeyX , so

Girls, girls, you're both beautiful, so can we talk about MGC?


----------



## qwr (Jun 19, 2020)

I have little magic 4x4 and MFJS 5x5, my next 4x4 and 5x5 will probably be MGC (or maybe meilong)


----------



## alexiscubing (Jun 19, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Well, It seems i have been nae-nae'd by @ProStar, guess its time to make a post about the actual cubes themselves
> 
> 
> So far both the MGC 4x4 and Elite 2x2 have perfect reviews on TC. Has anyone heard about the square-1 yet?


would you say that the elite is worth the price?


----------



## ProStar (Jun 19, 2020)

brododragon said:


> *Cough* *Cough* muke *coughity* *cough Cough* i think i'm dying



According to his profile, he's 30


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 19, 2020)

brododragon said:


> *Cough* *Cough* muke *coughity* *cough Cough* i think i'm dying
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure it was in some thread about methods or something.
The quote is actually from Megamind

Original: Girls, girls you're both pretty, can I go home now?

Adapted: Girls, girls you're both pretty, can we talk about the MGC 7x7 now?


----------



## brododragon (Jun 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> According to his profile, he's 30


Another 30 yr old child!


----------

